

TN town takes down traffic cameras because they're losing money - cwan
http://www.chattanoogan.com/articles/article_168401.asp

======
astrec
They're doing it wrong - nothing a fact finding trip to Victoria, Australia
couldn't fix:

a) Red light cameras are so old school. Replace them with speed and red light
cameras. When you put your foot down on amber you get pinged for speeding
(~$150). A little late with the foot and you get pinged for speeding and
running the red light (~$500).

b) Allow only 1.8mph grace despite the fact that speedometers are permitted
10% tolerance by the relevant design rules.

c) Rebrand as "Road Safety Cameras".

d) Profit.

Edit: I don't actually mind all the fixed cameras, but object to the covert
mobile units.

------
chaosmachine
They should have kept quiet, and replaced the cameras with fakes.

------
callmeed
They were also removed from the city of Santa Maria, California (my in-laws
live there).

One theory I heard was that an excess of expired/unregistered vehicles made it
difficult to issue or collect on citations.

------
graywh
An intersection where I wait for the city bus in TN really needs a red light
camera. During rush hour, it's a contest to see who can block the intersection
the best. In the past year, I've seen only one car get pulled over for it. But
I guess there are better things the police can be doing than ticketing stupid,
inconsiderate drivers.

~~~
tkhoven
I don't know how your cameras are designed but ours (Queensland, Australia)
still wouldn't pick this up. They are only meant to activate when a vehicle
enters the intersection or crosses the stop line after their light has turned
red:
[http://www.police.qld.gov.au/Resources/Internet/programs/roa...](http://www.police.qld.gov.au/Resources/Internet/programs/roadSafety/documents/redLightCamOffences.pdf)

~~~
ZeroGravitas
In london they have "Yellow Box Cameras" which detect people blocking four-way
junctions. I don't know if it's the same in other countries but you're not
supposed to enter these yellow marked boxes unless you are sure you can get to
the other side, so you won't block cross traffic.

However, my first result of Googling claims that they're actually causing
longer jams. Sound like it could be fixed with slightly smaller no-stop zones.

<http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article673093.ece>

------
loupgarou21
Interesting. In Minnesota, red light cameras were found to violate due
process, so they are no longer in use. Even though the red light cameras are
no longer in use, all of the cameras that were set up in Minneapolis are still
installed, they just aren't doing anything.

------
gcheong
Maybe they worked themselves out of a job.

